# Nantahala



## Goat (Oct 8, 2014)

The fish are in the river now. Went to the DH Sun thru Tues. The stockers are in and hitting anything you want to throw.


----------



## Goat (Oct 8, 2014)

Another pic


----------



## Goat (Oct 8, 2014)

One more


----------



## Goat (Oct 8, 2014)

...............


----------



## Goat (Oct 8, 2014)

The river


----------



## Goat (Oct 8, 2014)

Last pic


----------



## Goat (Oct 8, 2014)

Here is the last pic


----------



## fishndoc (Oct 9, 2014)

Nice report - heading up there soon myself.

There looks to be more water in the river than I would have expected with our lack of rain.


----------



## GLS (Oct 9, 2014)

Anyone remember the Nantahala steelhead run from about 30 years ago and earlier?


----------



## GA1dad (Oct 9, 2014)

Nice pictures,,, thanks for sharing.


----------



## fredw (Oct 9, 2014)

Looks like a fine outing on the Nanny.

Carolyn and I will heading that way before too long.


----------



## Goat (Oct 9, 2014)

If your heading up there here is what was working...
Tan Caddis
BWO
Of course the Adams
Zebra midge
Juju midge
Red zebra midge
Pheasant tail, olive
Drys were size 14-18
Nymphs were size 18-20


----------



## The mtn man (Oct 10, 2014)

We have a new DH area in Clay county. I think I'm gonna hit it this weekend, the white oak creek section where you we're is 30 min away the new fires creek section is 10 min. WHOOO hooooo!!!


----------



## Goat (Oct 10, 2014)

Hey Cklem,
How was your CO trip?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 14, 2014)

GLS said:


> Anyone remember the Nantahala steelhead run from about 30 years ago and earlier?



There's still a small one from Fontana to the base of the Wesser waterfall.


----------



## Dan DeBord (Oct 14, 2014)

Nice ... I was on Buck creek 2 weeks ago.


----------



## GLS (Oct 14, 2014)

NCHillbilly said:


> There's still a small one from Fontana to the base of the Wesser waterfall.



The one I recall (only read about it) I believe was from Nantahala Lake and public fishing was near Standing Indian.  Gil


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 14, 2014)

GLS said:


> The one I recall (only read about it) I believe was from Nantahala Lake and public fishing was near Standing Indian.  Gil



Yep, the kokanee salmon run up there too. Most of that used to be on the Rainbow Springs private club. Don't know if it still is or not.


----------



## The mtn man (Oct 16, 2014)

Goat said:


> Hey Cklem,
> How was your CO trip?



It didn't pan out, the guy that was to haul our 4 wheelers out injured his shoulder and couldn't drive out, maybe next year


----------



## The mtn man (Oct 16, 2014)

NCHillbilly said:


> Yep, the kokanee salmon run up there too. Most of that used to be on the Rainbow Springs private club. Don't know if it still is or not.



I've seen the salmon run up buck creek above hwy 64 a few times, these salmon do not bite when they run , some have caught them in the past any way necessary, I have tried to eat one, was not impressed at all. They don't get very big either, mostly 16" seems to be average size. Some years there is no noticeable run, I regularly fish the stretch of nantahala just above the lake, there are some enormous browns in there, it's all private access though upstream to the mouth of park creek, basically standing Indian,


----------



## Ramblin Wreck Red Neck (Oct 19, 2014)

Goat said:


> If your heading up there here is what was working...
> Tan Caddis
> BWO
> Of course the Adams
> ...




Goat - were you having equal success on the Drys, or were most of the fish caught on the sub-surface stuff?


----------



## The mtn man (Oct 20, 2014)

Was on the upper nantahala today doing some work, there was a salmon run, they are swimming around with their big hooked beaks sticking out of the water, bodies are skinny, red, and half decayed, some are dead on the bank, I guess the coons and coyotes will be happy for a while.


----------



## Goat (Oct 21, 2014)

Ramblin Wreck Red Neck said:


> Goat - were you having equal success on the Drys, or were most of the fish caught on the sub-surface stuff?



they were hitting the dry mostly in the evening but had a few strikes thru the day.


----------



## Farmer Black (May 3, 2016)

Anyone every try kokanee in the lake? I spent several week on the lake during the summer and have been contemplating a little down rigger fishing. I would love an tips you ar willing o offer.

kevin


----------

